# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour Cần Giờ 2N1D tại Resort 3*

## dulichnt

TOUR CẦN GIỜ - ĐẢO KHỈ 2N-1Đ


Khởi hành : thứ 7 hằng tuần
Phương tiện : Xe ô tô
Thời gian : 2ngày - 1 đêm


Buổi sáng:
07h00 Xe và hướng dẫn du lịch đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Cần Giờ.
Chiêm ngưỡng hệ sinh thái rừng ngập mặn, tham quan bảo tàng
Vào tham quan Lâm viên Cần Giờ (đảo khỉ), hầm cá sấu, xem xiếc thú (09h00’ thứ Bảy, Chủ Nhật), nghe kể về những chiến công của Trung đoàn đặc công rừng Sác năm xưa, về cuộc chiến sinh tử giữa bộ đội đặc công và cá sấu Rừng Sác. Xuống ca nô len lỏi trên kênh rạch vào tham quan chiến khu rừng Sác ( chi phí cano tự túc ). Trở lại xe tiếp tục hành trình đến khu du lịch Hòn Ngọc Phương Nam. Dùng cơm trưa. Tắm biển.

Buổi chiều:
Quý khách tự do tham quan và vui chơi với các dịch vụ hấp dẫn tại khu du lịch: Hồ bơi nước mặn, hồ bơi nước ngọt, phao, thúng chai ( miễn phí) hoặc karaoke, kéo dù, tennis, patin, …, thưởng thức đặc sản biển Cần Giờ: Nghêu, sò huyết, ốc mỡ, tôm, cua, ghẹ,…….(chi phí tự túc). Dùng cơm tối.
Buổi tối:
Quý khách tự do, nghỉ đêm tại Resort.


Ngày 02: CẦN GIỜ – SÀI GÒN

Buổi sáng:
Tự do đi dạo biển, ra cầu Nam Hải đón ánh bình. Dùng điểm tâm, tự do tắm biển, sinh hoạt vui chơi giải trí tại Resort. Trả phòng, dùng cơm trưa.


Buổi chiều:
Khởi hành về Tp HCM, ghé mua hải sản. Xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu, kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.


Resort 3* : 889.000 VND / Khách


Điều kiện.

Cần tối thiểu 16 khách/đợt để tour khởi hành.
Tour du lịch Cần Giờ (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) dành cho 1 người trị giá 889.000 VNĐ. Bao gồm các dịch vụ:

_ 1 đêm tại Resort 3 sao trên bờ biển tuyệt đẹp, 2 khách/phòng

_ 03 bữa ăn chính và 01 bữa ăn sáng ngày hôm sau

_ Chi phí tham quan Đảo Khỉ, Bào tàng Cần Giờ, xiếc thú

_ Chi phí bảo hiểm du lịch theo quy định

_ Chi phí xe đời mới máy lạnh đưa đón trong suốt quá trình**

_ Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt nhiệt tình, vui vẻ phục vụ suốt tuyến

_ Tặng nón du lịch, nước suối, khăn lạnh, ghế, dù, y tế thông thường, hồ bơi nước ngọt, hồ bơi nước mặn, thúng chai.

_ Không bao gồm chi phí cá nhân và các chi phí khác ngoài chương trình
Giá vé cho trẻ em:

Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên mua 01 vé. Trẻ em từ 06 đến 10 tuổi mua 1/2 vé.

Trẻ em từ 05 tuổi trở xuống: không tính vé, gia đình tự lo. Nhưng 02 người lớn chỉ được kèm 01 trẻ em, nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 02 trở lên phải mua 1/2 vé.

Tiêu chuẩn 1/2 vé: được 01 suất ăn + 01 vé ngồi xe, ngủ ghép chung với bố mẹ

Liên Hệ :
Công Ty TNHH - TM - DV - DU LỊCH NAM QUỐC
4A Trần Hưng Đạo,Phường Pham Ngũ Lão,Quận 1,Tp.HCM
ĐT : ( 08 ) 3821 3885

----------


## compaiu

Lần đầu tiền mình nghe nói đến đảo khỉ..chẳng lẽ ở đó có khỉ thật..hehe

----------

